# Amrit Vela Meditation/Simran



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 12, 2007)

*This Shabad is by Bhagat Kabeer Ji in Salok Kabeer Jee on Pannaa 1372 *

kbIr swcw siqguru ikAw krY jau isKw mih cUk ]
AMDy eyk n lwgeI ijau bWsu bjweIAY PUk ]158]

kab*ee*r s*aa*ch*aa* sath*i*g*u*r k*i**aa* kar*ai* jo s*i*kh*aa* meh*i* ch*oo*k ||
a(n)dhh*ae* e*ae*k n l*aa*g*ee* j*i*o b*aa(n)*s baj*aa**ee**ai* f*oo*k ||158||

_Kabeer, what can the True Guru do, when His Sikhs are at fault?_
_The blind do not take in any of His Teachings; it is as useless as blowing into bamboo. ||158||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=5126&Format=2



*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 305 *

mÚ 4 ]
gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
audmu kry Blky prBwqI iesnwnu kry AMimRq sir nwvY ]
aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ]
iPir cVY idvsu gurbwxI gwvY bhidAw auTidAw hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
jo swis igrwis iDAwey myrw hir hir so gurisKu gurU min BwvY ]
ijs no dieAwlu hovY myrw suAwmI iqsu gurisK gurU aupdysu suxwvY ]
jnu nwnku DUiV mMgY iqsu gurisK kI jo Awip jpY Avrh nwmu jpwvY ]2]

ma 4 ||
g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r k*aa* j*o* s*i*kh akh*aa*e*ae* s bhalak*ae* o*u*t(h) har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai* ||
o*u*dham kar*ae* bhalak*ae* parabh*aa*th*ee* e*i*san*aa*n kar*ae* a(n)mr*i*th sar n*aa*v*ai* ||
o*u*padh*ae*s g*u*r*oo* har har jap j*aa*p*ai* sabh k*i*lav*i*kh p*aa*p dh*o*kh leh*i* j*aa*v*ai* ||
f*i*r charr*ai* dh*i*vas g*u*rab*aa*n*ee* g*aa*v*ai* behadh*i**aa* o*u*t(h)adh*i**aa* har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai* ||
j*o* s*aa*s g*i*r*aa*s dhh*i**aa*e*ae* m*ae*r*aa* har har s*o* g*u*ras*i*kh g*u*r*oo* man bh*aa*v*ai* ||
j*i*s n*o* dhae*i**aa*l h*o*v*ai* m*ae*r*aa* s*u**aa*m*ee* th*i*s g*u*ras*i*kh g*u*r*oo* o*u*padh*ae*s s*u*n*aa*v*ai* ||
jan n*aa*nak dhh*oo*rr ma(n)g*ai* th*i*s g*u*ras*i*kh k*ee* j*o* *aa*p jap*ai* avareh n*aa*m jap*aa*v*ai* ||2||

_Fourth Mehla:_
_One who calls himself a Sikh of the Guru, the True Guru, shall rise in the early morning hours and meditate on the Lord's Name._
_Upon arising early in the morning, he is to bathe, and cleanse himself in the pool of nectar._
_Following the Instructions of the Guru, he is to chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. All sins, misdeeds and negativity shall be erased._
_Then, at the rising of the sun, he is to sing Gurbani; whether sitting down or standing up, he is to meditate on the Lord's Name._
_One who meditates on my Lord, Har, Har, with every breath and every morsel of food - that GurSikh becomes pleasing to the Guru's Mind._
_That person, unto whom my Lord and Master is kind and compassionate - upon that GurSikh, the Guru's Teachings are bestowed._
_Servant Nanak begs for the dust of the feet of that GurSikh, who himself chants the Naam, and inspires others to chant it. ||2||_


http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=306&ShabadID=1152&Format=2



*SIKH REHT MARYADA* - The Code of Sikh conduct and convention - Chapter III, Article IV (1) states:


*Meditating on Nam (Divine Substance) and Scriptures*
*Article IV *
(1) A Sikh should wake up in the ambrosial hours (three hours before the dawn), take bath and, concentrating his/her thoughts on One Immortal Being, repeat the name Waheguru (Wondrous Destroyer of darkness). 


http://www.sgpc.net/rehat_maryada/section_one.html


----------



## chazSingh (Jul 3, 2012)

Soul_jyot said:


> *This Shabad is by Bhagat Kabeer Ji in Salok Kabeer Jee on Pannaa 1372 *
> 
> kbIr swcw siqguru ikAw krY jau isKw mih cUk ]
> AMDy eyk n lwgeI ijau bWsu bjweIAY PUk ]158]
> ...


 
When it says 
_Upon arising early in the morning, he is to bathe, and cleanse himself in the pool of nectar._
Many people think that it means to have a physical bath...hence the entry in the Rehat: 1) A Sikh should wake up in the ambrosial hours (three hours before the dawn), take bath
but to me this means to 'INNER' cleanse within yourself. within the amrit/naam that flows through us. To clean our mind using this powerful tool of Simran.

I have tried a cold bath before meditation and this really helps concentration and will wake one up mentally and physically in Amrit Vela....but this is not what is said in the gurbani.

What do you think?


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 3, 2012)

I have thought the same previously.
I now take it to mean both as when one rises in the morning before anything, they usually wash their face, clean their teeth...etc.. before they start the day.
In the same way, I take it as cleaning or washing as usual before your day and ALSO, cleansing the mind as well!!

For me to just get up and not even wash or cleanse before doing any task just doesn't seem correct.


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 12, 2012)

Amrit Vela simran and meditation as mentioned above in the rehat using the ''waheguru'' gurmantra if you prefer to call it that, is infact the real ''cleansing''

We may wash as much as we want or bathe in holy waters around the world, but none of that will cleanse the mind. Bani mentions visiting all the places of pilgrimage to have your baths, will not ever cleanse your mind.

The thought only occured to me the other day, of how do some people who may be physically ill or dependent on sponge baths from nurses or carers, go about doing their daily amrit vela rise and water bath!!

It's funny, as I've never paid to much attention to it like most people, as we just wake up and shower and then it beome routine, just part of getting ready in the morning like brushing your teeth!

What I mean is 'funny'' is that I then, started looking at more references in gurbani and came back to this post, realising that all the ''cleansing'' is about cleansing the mind from all the pollutants on a daily basis!!

It may just sound quite simple and obvious to most of you, but this ''cleansing'' is to be done on a daily basis..ie.. every day or early morning and not the day after or next week!!
-This means, no matter what we do during the day, be it selfless seva ALL day, we will still get exposed to some sort of pollutants in our minds. 

I have gone ahead and tried to avoid or not pay attention to certain distractions that are in effect all about feeding your Ego and maya illusion.
No matter how hard you try, there will always be something that finds it's way into your mind and maybe some sort of action results, sometimes. The secrect is to suppress it, so that there is no action, but it has still got in and corrupted your mind nevertheless!!

FOR Eg.-This could be something very simple like forgetting to say thank you to someone and then realising you didn't say it, but it's too late to say it now as the moment has passed.
- The wrong here is the action of not acting, because our Ego thinks it's OK, it's too late and the 'no action' is justified.
-BUT- the other person WILL think 'what's his problem, can't he say thanks'
Infact, any kind of action by yourself be it innocent, deliberate or by mistake- that results in the Other person have any degree of a negative response, is infact a wrong doing due to our ego.
To love one another and love creation does not mean that the loved one acts negatively in any way.

I think you can get, what I'm trying to say here. We have the problem where we, ourselves determine what is negative and what isn't, all according to what the Ego thinks. We become our own judges of maya.
Everyday, even if we may have suppressed the action, we still do have the negative pollutant or thought in our mind that needs to be cleansed out.

The above thoughts includng section IV of the rehat, have given me more reason to justify the need or requirement for simran.

The other point that I have felt lately is that, this S_imran is infact a Seva itself!!_
You see we always put simran and seva together or as an 'either, or' to compare them.

But, I no longer feel we should be comparing as I actually see Seva in different ways-
Remembering that seva is the service of offering to creator and creation.

*1*)- there is seva using the _body or hands_. ie..helping, the typical helping hand that most of us physically do in the gurdwara or elsewhere.
This is what most people associate with seva or offering the service of Physical actions.

- this is done using our body and hands.

*2*) then there is the seva of the '_Mind_' or mann, this is like when we will not use our physical body, but apply our thinking mind and thoughts of kindness.
Such as, being sat on the couch and decide to write a check to Unicef or similar Or, when we apply our thoughts to do an action in a pure gurmat manner. Acts of worship and prayer-(not for self gain) can be classed as ''mind-seva''
A little like using your Mind to help creation.

*3*) Then there is using your _Tongue_ or voice- seva. This is what I mean by the simran, to use your tongue to utter the name of the lord instead of uttering something else. To use your tongue and direct it towards the creator and creation, is itself applying yourself to serve in that way.

Using the tongue is also applicable in cases where one in authority may give orders for action to a good cause, or if my kind words can simply help or benefit another, then I should serve in such way using my tongue!!

To round off, I feel that *Seva* can be either from the *Mind, Body or Tongue.-* and that simran itself is a seva, as you are serving and giving rise to the connection within to the lord and helping cleanse, battle or overide your ego to some degree.

Waheguru


----------



## Ishna (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences Lucky ji. 

What about those people who exercise in the morning? Do they shower when then get out of bed, do their simran/nitnem, exercise and have another shower? And at the end of the day, have another shower to get the day's grime off before bed?


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, there is no restriction on the number of body showers one takes.
Lately, in this heat, I've been taking three on some days plus one at the gym as well !


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 13, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> Well, there is no restriction on the number of body showers one takes.
> Lately, in this heat, I've been taking three on some days plus one at the gym as well !


 
Lucky Ji,

We haven't spoke in a while...hope life is treating you well 

How is your simran getting on?
I've really been focussed and motivated to do my 2.5 hours of amrit vela simran over the past few weeks...

Normally my simran would last about 1-1.5 hours but i've been hitting the 2-2.5 hours recently. It's quite amazing how short 2.5 hours can actually feel when immersed in the energy during the early hours.

What are your thoughts of 'Rom Rom' Simran....when your body (every cell) starts to do Simran on it own...
Recently, my Simran on a mantra 'Satnaam' or 'Waheguru' only ocurs in the mind during the initial stages..once the mind settles and calms down, i seem to just go in 'silent' mode...not thinking of anything (no mantra)...and then i start to get rushes of enerygy in the chest area...cannot describe the feeling...it's so intense and blissful.

Could this be Rom Rom simran?


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 13, 2012)

"What tends to happen is, ones body through Naam and Dhiaan (concentration) becomes filled with an overwhelming energy - which is felt in the Tenth Gate (Dasam Duaar area). When the concentration and Shabad stay in this area for a certain period of time constantly without the concentration coming back down to the lower energy centers known as chakras, one starts to meditate with every single strand of hair. Once the concentration is poised in the higher energy centers (chakras), most likely the concentration will not come down and should stay there. The reason it should stay there is, once one has experienced this overwhelming, ever uplifting feeling blessed by Guru Sahib one will make sure the concentration level never drops, and constantly stay in single- minded Abhiyaas (practice). One will realize when the concentration level drops, as one will also drop in to feeling down and negative emotions. Every single strand of hair on ones body is also filled with the energy of the universe (God, Naam) which becomes a magnetic force. This state of mind is only achieved by great fortune, blessing, past karam and intense Akhand (non-stop) Naam Abhiyaas." - an enlightened soul

*The final test  for example is, that  if one touches the back of one's  hand to the ear of another soul, that soul can hear the vibrations of naam simran, from every cell of the body! ( besides other spiritual experiences / visions manifesting, but the FOCUS must remain on naam simran  )

CAUTION  - UNWRITTEN LAW OF SPIRITUAL ATTAINMENT: A soul who is or close to such a spiritual stage should not disclose such personal experience to any one. The more one "keeps / retains within" the more one will get. The more disclosed, the less attainment! ( spiritual knowledge can be shared, but not the personal experience ! )*


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 13, 2012)

chazSingh said:


> Lucky Ji,
> 
> We haven't spoke in a while...hope life is treating you well
> 
> ...


 
We all know that people get 'butterflies' in their stomach if nervous and you get a feeling of rage or increased energy and heartrate when sudden anger develops, or some get ''jelly legs'' and butterflies if they are trying to handle a fear like heights or funfair rides.
These ''feelings and sensations'' are perfectly acceptable and their real origins are still a little mystery to scientists, as they can't induce them or instigate them on demand when required!

In the same manner, when doing deep meditation and simran, our body responds in different ways. We can experience feelings of hot, cold, sudden heat rush, sudden cold, tingling, waking of muscles you weren't aware of, vibrations and resonance of body going deep as your cells.

 I honestly try not to pay too much attention to these feelings as sometimes I feel they might just be happening to distract me. I feel it is important to keep your focus on the simran and this is what I will try and do.

It's good that you are doing 2.5 hrs in the morning.
I can't dedicate myself as such, as sometimes 30 minutes may be enough and sometimes 2 hrs is not enough, I haven't quite found a balance although I haven't really tried to.

I do indeed believe that there is rom rom simran as I'm certain every single cell can start resonating or vibrating with the shabad and on it's own accord- I have no doubts about this. 
I believe that the ''naam'' or 'jyot swaroop'' within us from birth does function independently in every single cell. ( I have mentioned this in another topic)
Therefore, I don't have the slightest doubt about each cell resonating on the shabad.

I do find that I can start doing simran anywhere now. I could be at the gym doing cardiovascular with simran kirtan on my ipod, in the steam room and sauna later. Walking and even if i'm sat infront of the TV and my concentration has just switched off from it!!

I think that is probably one of my greatest achievements, the fact that I can meditate anywhere without having to physically get away from distractions.
Besides being more aware and maybe in a little better control of your 5 thieves, I do find that my general outlook on life is much different and better even though my surroundings haven't changed.

For some of these reasons, I do wish that I had started this journey a long time ago.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 16, 2012)

Soul_jyot said:


> *This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 305 *
> 
> mÚ 4 ]
> gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
> ...



Sikhi to the max is one of teh worst translations out there. It baffles me how much and how persistently people misinterpret these concepts! The minutiae of when to bathe is of no consequence. Simran is also used in a very narrow way here. If you say Waheguru one million times a day but still don't treat people around you right then whats the point? Simran is living according to Gurbani not just repeating it like a parrot. Also how can rememberance for a fixed time be useful? Surely remembrance should be always/constantly?

This shabad is not an agenda for the morning but is an instruction for all waking hours. The cleansing takes place during all waking hours by living a true life. Amrit is not a pool of nectar but Gurbani. By immersing ourselves in the truth every waking moment, we can be free from the shackles of guilt and ego. By remembering Akaal Purakh every minute, we let go of our worries. We need to live as Sikhs when standing, sitting, when doing everything. We need to internalise the Guru's words and live by them every moment. Those who are blessed are able to do this. 

When interpreting Gurbani, it is important to put shabads in context and stop translating one word at a time, esp as the grammar is not directly translatable. It is also important to look at ourselves. Following rituals such as the one on waking is an easy way out. Changing the person you are to live as a Gursikh is the hard part


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 16, 2012)

I think this Shabad points out the need to listen to Amrit Gurbani just like the body needs a bath.

On a lighter note, I know people who don't find a bath necessary for 3-4 days or even a week 

We all know that even if we spend all our breaths on Gurbani, it is still less.


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 16, 2012)

That's it, that was all I was really trying to say.
Thanks Kanwaljit ji, you said that in the most simplistic manner.

Even the ones that don't bathe every day, but they do some sort of cleansing to their body such as cleaning their teeth or wash their faces..etc... in order to ''freshen up''
Even these people can use the gurbani if not every day but after cleaning their teeth let's say to just to do some ''inner cleansing''.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 5, 2012)

Amrit vela is SERIOUS.
I know some of the members on here think that you can just fit in this time wherever it suits you and to get up 3 hours before sunrise is not necessary.
I have felt the same at some stages but NOT any more!!

For the last few weeks, I have been getting up at that time and doing japji sahib followed by simran. 
For some reason I feel so obliged and honoured to get up and do it that on a day where I missed it and didn't rise until after 6am, I regretted it so much and just couldn't feel the same.
I've done simran and meditation at all times of the day, but the experience and 'magic' of that angelic amrit vela is no joke.

I mean the gurbani tells me that if I really want to do something for the lord, it's no good offering service and worldly things, I should just get up FOR HIM at that angelic ambrosial time every morning.- see below from japji sahib

ਫੇਰਿ ਕਿ ਅਗੈ ਰਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥ 

Fer kė agai rakẖī▫ai jiṯ ḏisai ḏarbār. 

So what offering can we place before Him, by which we might see the Darbaar of His Court? 


ਮੁਹੌ ਕਿ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੁਣਿ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 

Muhou kė bolaṇ bolī▫ai jiṯ suṇ ḏẖare pi▫ār. 

What words can we speak to evoke His Love? 


ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਉ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 

Amriṯ velā sacẖ nā▫o vadi▫ā▫ī vīcẖār. 

In the Amrit Vaylaa, the ambrosial hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness. 


I expect the lord to protect and guide me as well as others around me throughout the day, yet if I can't get my *** out of the rajaiye and connect withn him for a few hours in the morning as instructed, then why would I expect a normal perfect day ??
The gurbani and rehat clearly instructs this, yet why do so many not even bother ?


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 6, 2012)

> Luckysingh;175287Amrit vela is SERIOUS.
> I know some of the members on here think that you can just fit in this time wherever it suits you and to get up 3 hours before sunrise is not necessary.
> I have felt the same at some stages but NOT any more!!


 




> For the last few weeks, I have been getting up at that time and doing japji sahib followed by simran.
> For some reason I feel so obliged and honoured to get up and do it that on a day where I missed it and didn't rise until after 6am, I regretted it so much and just couldn't feel the same.
> I've done simran and meditation at all times of the day, but the experience and 'magic' of that angelic amrit vela is no joke.


 
its so true...the feeling/energy/atmosphere during this time is something else. The world sleeps, yet you're awake contemplating and meditating on gods name...its a great experience.

i dont use an alarm clock for amrit vela, just a quick ardas before sleeping to wake me up. 99% of the time i get woken around 2.30/3.00am. on 2-3 occasions i have slept through the night and missed amrit vela and i do feel regret, but god knows that sometimes we just need sleep...better to get that extra sleep from time to time and then enjoy greater alertness the following amrit vela during Simran.

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਫੇਰਿ


> ਫੇਰਿ ਕਿ ਅਗੈ ਰਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਫੇਰਿ
> 
> Fer kė agai rakẖī▫ai jiṯ ḏisai ḏarbār.
> 
> ...


http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਫੇਰਿhttp://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਫੇਰਿ 

probably the most direct/in your face gyan on how to walk on gods path.



> I expect the lord to protect and guide me as well as others around me throughout the day, yet if I can't get my *** out of the rajaiye and connect withn him for a few hours in the morning as instructed, then why would I expect a normal perfect day ??
> The gurbani and rehat clearly instructs this, yet why do so many not even bother ?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

